# ROM on chest movements?



## DaveWallerCB (Dec 1, 2012)

I just wanted to survey everyone's opinion on the ROM they use on the chest moves.  For all the time I've trained the ROM I've used has been coming down within 2 inches of my pecs.   Recently I changed this under the advice of a pro to what some would call a "half rep" and have really seen great size, fullness, and definition changes. I'm only coming down to the point of my elbows parallel with my body.


So what's your preference and training opinion?


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 1, 2012)

Half to 3/4 rep for me. Seems to give me a better pump and fullness.


----------



## Magnus82 (Dec 1, 2012)

Agreed!  Phil started a thread on PM about chest training and recommended doing 1/2 reps. He said anything lower removes the pecs from the movement. He also suggested heavy dips. I took his advise and can say my chest has never looked better and shoulders feel great.


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 2, 2012)

I do half reps. Never all the way up and never all the way back down.


----------



## turbobusa (Dec 3, 2012)

Short of lockout but full range otherwise. Thats just me though. whatever works for you is the important thing. Thanks, T..............


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 3, 2012)

Magnus82 said:


> Agreed!  Phil started a thread on PM about chest training and recommended doing 1/2 reps. He said anything lower removes the pecs from the movement. He also suggested heavy dips. I took his advise and can say my chest has never looked better and shoulders feel great.



Yup, on flat bench don't go lower than arms parallel.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 4, 2012)

Interesting ! Anyone point me to where I can read studies about 1/2 reps ? I need to get up to speed .. Thanks. Good post bruthas.


----------



## stealth1245 (Dec 4, 2012)

I mix it up.. some weeks half reps, next week full reps.. 

Find that if i keep changing it up, it keeps the muscle fibres flexible.. 

Going deep on reps, gives a nice stretch.. then Squeeeeeeeeeeeezee..


----------



## electrickettle6 (Dec 6, 2012)

I start off with full reps on free weight movements then as i progress into chest training i do partial reps in a controlled environment (machines) to develop a strong mind muscle connection and to get a nice pump.


----------



## AtomAnt (Dec 6, 2012)

turbobusa said:


> Short of lockout but full range otherwise. Thats just me though. whatever works for you is the important thing. Thanks, T..............



T, I do pretty much the same.  I finish my rest-pause sets with things like statics, pulsing statics, partials and negatives.  The constant tension after doing heavy full reps really burns it up.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks for all the input guys.


----------

